# Pre-order AeroGMT II "Batman"



## The Rook

Greetings All,


I received an email from Ball the other day announcing the AeroGMT II "Batman." Anyone else tracking this latest pre-order? It looks like you get a tritium tube on the second hand.


----------



## gossler

I received the email too! But the links on it did not work. Also, I cant find the pre order sale on Ball’s webpage....


----------



## gossler




----------



## The Rook

I tried to paste a link, but I guess I don't have enough posts. If you google "Ball AeroGMT II preorder" you can click on shop.ballwatch.ch/ehaero. Then when you click Pre-Order Now, it will take you to the current Batman pre-order.


----------



## Elkins45

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/EH


----------



## eric72

Great! Not received an Email yet. anybody has prices? I cannot gain access to the site as germany is not part of preorder program. I need to order through Email and ship it to the Netherlands.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

I want the Coke!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Elkins45 said:


> https://shop.ballwatch.ch/EH


That link does no have the Batman Gmt... also, why are the pre order prices SO high? 3,500?


----------



## Moonlighting

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/aero115


----------



## Elkins45

gossler said:


> That link does no have the Batman Gmt... also, why are the pre order prices SO high? 3,500?


Are you sure? Isn't that what's on the top row? Only the top row has preorder prices.


----------



## gossler

Elkins45 said:


> Are you sure? Isn't that what's on the top row? Only the top row has preorder prices.


----------



## eric72

That's the regular one, not the discounted preorder.


----------



## Elkins45

This is what I see at the top of the page:


----------



## eric72

*Re: Pre-order AeroGMT II "Batman"*

Can not Access this site, eben with VPN in Canada. Anybody have the same problem?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook

I am really tempted by this pre-order, but I'm no where near an AD where I might get hands-on with this watch. There aren't that many photos / videos online that show the watch on wrist either. I have a 42mm Trainmaster Worldtime Chrono, and I am fine with that size - most of my watches are 42mm. I know the AeroGMT will wear bigger due to the bezel and crown protector, but I'm curious just how much bigger this will feel and look. 

Can any AeroGMT / AeroGMT II owners comment on their experience / impressions?

Thanks,
J


----------



## jrgoffin

Haven't been on this forum in a long time other than some lurking, but really have taken a liking to Ball and glad I saw this thread. Decided to sell of my mint Marathon SAR (which I never thought I'd do), and put in an order for this one with my custom #:


----------



## Dan Pierce

jrgoffin said:


> Haven't been on this forum in a long time other than some lurking, but really have taken a liking to Ball and glad I saw this thread. Decided to sell of my mint Marathon SAR (which I never thought I'd do), and put in an order for this one with my custom #:
> 
> View attachment 13283245


I have a Marathon SAR [I'll never sell ;-)] and the first generation Aero GMT. Love them both. The Aero is a very unique piece and a joy to wear, especially at night. Be sure to load pics when you get it.
dP


----------



## jrgoffin

Will definitely get some pics when the time comes (probably late November at the earliest?). Really looking forward to having this since it has a custom touch. It was hard to sell the SAR for sure, especially since it looked good as new and had the original packaging plus some extra's, but I know it went to a good home. I'll miss that one, but when Ball comes through, I know I'll be happy.


----------



## Burningstorm

Its a nice watch. Feel its a little pricey though! (Prob worth the money) but when you think you could pick up a rolex (cheaper models) or iwc (cheaper models) at the same cost.....


----------



## jrgoffin

Burningstorm said:


> Its a nice watch. Feel its a little pricey though! (Prob worth the money) but when you think you could pick up a rolex (cheaper models) or iwc (cheaper models) at the same cost.....


I'm far from an expert on manual watches, and this will be my first Ball, but that introductory price is a nice deal in my opinion. Even the retail price may not be bad, although I don't know about Ball re-sale value (not that it's a consideration for me). That same movement in something like the Breitling Avenger, for example, puts it up over $3K easily. A few of the Rolex models I looked at were $5K+, with the new models approaching $10K - ouch. Just depends on what brand is your favorite, I suppose, and whether you intend to sell it back off at some point or keep it for the long haul. Will be counting down the next 4-5 months for sure.


----------



## BundyBear

The Rook said:


> I am really tempted by this pre-order, but I'm no where near an AD where I might get hands-on with this watch. There aren't that many photos / videos online that show the watch on wrist either. I have a 42mm Trainmaster Worldtime Chrono, and I am fine with that size - most of my watches are 42mm. I know the AeroGMT will wear bigger due to the bezel and crown protector, but I'm curious just how much bigger this will feel and look.
> 
> Can any AeroGMT / AeroGMT II owners comment on their experience / impressions?
> 
> Thanks,
> J


Mate, responded to your query on another thread in this forum. Check this out. https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/calling-all-aerogmt-ii-owners-4737235.html#post46443093

You'll be alright with your wrist size.


----------



## Igorek

Why would they do 21mm lug how foolish is that? :roll: :-|


----------



## BillSWPA

*Pre-order AeroGMT II "Batman"*



Igorek said:


> Why would they do 21mm lug how foolish is that? :roll: :-|


I completely agree. 20 or 22 mm would provide all kinds of other options if the owner desires and/or if the original band fails.

All things considered, this appears to be a nice watch. I hope it remains obtainable after the preorder ends.


----------



## Burningstorm

jrgoffin said:


> Burningstorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a nice watch. Feel its a little pricey though! (Prob worth the money) but when you think you could pick up a rolex (cheaper models) or iwc (cheaper models) at the same cost.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm far from an expert on manual watches, and this will be my first Ball, but that introductory price is a nice deal in my opinion. Even the retail price may not be bad, although I don't know about Ball re-sale value (not that it's a consideration for me). That same movement in something like the Breitling Avenger, for example, puts it up over $3K easily. A few of the Rolex models I looked at were $5K+, with the new models approaching $10K - ouch. Just depends on what brand is your favorite, I suppose, and whether you intend to sell it back off at some point or keep it for the long haul. Will be counting down the next 4-5 months for sure.
Click to expand...

I agree they do offer a nice price but one can only think do they actually get their asking price at full price? Mmm

I pre ordered one last year and I am very happy with it. Would I have paid full price? No. Nevertheless I really like the Ball watches but feel their not 'overly big' in the UK which is a massive shame because they dont sell many over here and the trade in value would be rubbish!


----------



## The Rook

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mate, responded to your query on another thread in this forum. Check this out. https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/calling-all-aerogmt-ii-owners-4737235.html#post46443093
> 
> You'll be alright with your wrist size.


I saw that, thanks. I appreciate the perspective and I am pretty confident that it would wear nicely. I have a 42 mm Hamilton Navy GMT that wears much larger due to the three crown layout, and I like that watch a lot.


----------



## BundyBear

The Rook said:


> I saw that, thanks. I appreciate the perspective and I am pretty confident that it would wear nicely. I have a 42 mm Hamilton Navy GMT that wears much larger due to the three crown layout, and I like that watch a lot.


Enjoy your watch mate. I think it looks very nice with the batman colours. Do post pictures of your watch when you get it.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Anybody see the Coke 1? It is available through Gnomon. I emailed Ball, they told me no presale price like the Batman which is disappointing. I really want this 1.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shannyx

I had the same issue.
The 'batman' is the wright brothers, special edition.

Those are post-release prices for the regular Aero GMT II


----------



## Shannyx

*Re: Pre-order AeroGMT II "Batman"*



eric72 said:


> Can not Access this site, eben with VPN in Canada. Anybody have the same problem?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Same here. 
I'm in Canada and only get this:


*Pre-Order Program not Available*

Dear Customers,

Thank you for your kind interest in BALL Watch. Unfortunately this pre-order program is not available in your region.
If you have further enquiries on BALL timepieces, please feel free to contact us at [email protected].
Thank you.

BALL Watch Company S.A.


----------



## john.6

*Re: Pre-order AeroGMT II "Batman"*



Shannyx said:


> Same here.
> I'm in Canada and only get this:
> 
> 
> *Pre-Order Program not Available*
> 
> Dear Customers,
> 
> Thank you for your kind interest in BALL Watch. Unfortunately this pre-order program is not available in your region.
> If you have further enquiries on BALL timepieces, please feel free to contact us at [email protected].
> Thank you.
> 
> BALL Watch Company S.A.


The 'Pre-order' is basically crowdfunding, Ball shows you a design of a watch that doesn't yet exist and asks you for money in advance of the manufacture and only starts production once the minimum amount required is reached, why do you think it takes so long ?(the ''subject to swiss production schedule'' they always talk about is nonsense).

Canada has some pretty tough laws on crowdfunding, why else wouldn't Ball take your Canadian money in advance and mail you a watch much later as it does elsewhere ?


----------



## Rawim

*Re: Pre-order AeroGMT II "Batman"*



john.6 said:


> The 'Pre-order' is basically crowdfunding, Ball shows you a design of a watch that doesn't yet exist and asks you for money in advance of the manufacture and only starts production once the minimum amount required is reached, why do you think it takes so long ?(the ''subject to swiss production schedule'' they always talk about is nonsense).
> 
> Canada has some pretty tough laws on crowdfunding, why else wouldn't Ball take your Canadian money in advance and mail you a watch much later as it does elsewhere ?


Interesting, I never really thought of preorders that way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Mexico has no law against crowd funding. Ball has other pre orders available, every month they have a new one. 

But not this one. Its a shame.


----------



## jrgoffin

*Re: Pre-order AeroGMT II "Batman"*



john.6 said:


> The 'Pre-order' is basically crowdfunding, Ball shows you a design of a watch that doesn't yet exist and asks you for money in advance of the manufacture and only starts production once the minimum amount required is reached, why do you think it takes so long ?(the ''subject to swiss production schedule'' they always talk about is nonsense).
> 
> Canada has some pretty tough laws on crowdfunding, why else wouldn't Ball take your Canadian money in advance and mail you a watch much later as it does elsewhere ?


So are you annoyed that it's blocked in Canada or just a Ball basher? Who really cares if they raise the funds first - it's nothing new to do it this way in many areas. The concept has been around for a while. Besides, it's not necessarily a new watch model, just a variation on one that already exists. Some will like it and make the purchase, others won't.


----------



## john.6

*Re: Pre-order AeroGMT II "Batman"*

''Some will like it and make the purchase, others won't''.

Unless you live in Canada of course, where it's not for sale possibly due to crowdfunding laws !


----------



## WOXOF

I'd love to get my hands on this preorder, but the water resistance change seems perplexing to me. The overall size is another issue, especially since I will not have the ability to try it on before purchase.


----------



## jrgoffin

WOXOF said:


> I'd love to get my hands on this preorder, but the water resistance change seems perplexing to me.


I inquired about this is well: the rep I spoke with in FL did not know, and apparently wasn't able to get any more information from the people in Switzerland either. I also asked through Facebook and was just told "_*The water resistance of the watch is revised to 100 meters due to some changes in the case's construction*_." That didn't seem to make much sense since it appears identical to the original AeroGMT (other than the colors), but maybe it's just a matter of CYA on Ball's part.

In any case, the *Technology* section on Ball's site states that all Engineer Hydrocarbon models have a WR rating of 300m/1000ft for what it's worth. I don't personally plan to use this as a dive watch, so 100m is generally fine, but the higher ratings always allude to a more robust watch (in my opinion). Not going to worry about it here since I dig the look and am counting on being plenty happy with it.


----------



## WOXOF

jrgoffin said:


> I inquired about this is well: the rep I spoke with in FL did not know, and apparently wasn't able to get any more information from the people in Switzerland either. I also asked through Facebook and was just told "_*The water resistance of the watch is revised to 100 meters due to some changes in the case's construction*_." That didn't seem to make much sense since it appears identical to the original AeroGMT (other than the colors), but maybe it's just a matter of CYA on Ball's part.
> 
> In any case, the *Technology* section on Ball's site states that all Engineer Hydrocarbon models have a WR rating of 300m/1000ft for what it's worth. I don't personally plan to use this as a dive watch, so 100m is generally fine, but the higher ratings always allude to a more robust watch (in my opinion). Not going to worry about it here since I dig the look and am counting on being plenty happy with it.


For me it was a bigger deal for several reasons, namely that it comes with the nice crown guard system yet only holds a water rating similar to a Hamilton with a push vs. screw in crown. Not that the rating is everything, but if I'm going to spend the money on a watch, I'd expect it to be more than 100m water resistant if it has a screw down crown plus crown guard.

Since this new pre-order model seems to be at least a bit different (namely the RR balance on the seconds hand), I am hesitant to order it expecting greater than previous generations, however I suppose that is the risk one takes with pre-ordering. I've talked myself out of this unfortunately as I think the Sinn I ordered instead is a better fit for me.

It's just a matter of what a person needs in a watch, and while I think I could have really liked this watch, there were a few key things that turned me off. Most important being the water resistance (I don't plan on diving with it, but I don't want to fear taking it for a swim either) and the size. It's too big for me, and honestly this would be a grail watch so it needs to check that off the list as I live in a cold climate where fitting under a cuff is important.

That brings me to my next point, the cold resistance which I have had a hell of time finding out about watches. While Ball has a detailed page on their cold resistant oils they use in their watches, I couldn't figure out which ones actually utilized that versus didn't. I see -30F (-34C) every year, with my watch on my wrist in those conditions (albeit for a brief periods of time). With a watch as large as this, it would have to be out of the cuff more than in which exposes it to those temperature more. Without at least a subtle nod toward whether it has the cold resistant oils, it left me in doubt. I don't want to spend that much on a watch and be in doubt.

Anyways, there's my word vomit for why it didn't work out this time.


----------



## KoenVw

To bad this model is not availeble in Europe for pré-order...


----------



## Astro_train

anyone have the coke or batman? I saw when Ball first advertised these on FB... too bad we cannot buy the bezels. Being able to interchange them would give first time black bezel adopters some options.


----------



## jrgoffin

Astro_train said:


> anyone have the coke or batman? I saw when Ball first advertised these on FB... too bad we cannot buy the bezels. Being able to interchange them would give first time black bezel adopters some options.


The 'Batman' is still not out - deliveries slated for later this year or early next.

Acquiring a new bezel is probably easily enough accomplished by sending the watch to Ball for service. In the meantime, a new all-blue variation is also available:


----------



## jrgoffin

Probably plenty of us getting the same e-mail, but it looks like production is wrapping up and they'll start shipping soon. Definitely excited to see this one.

Also up on Ball's site now as well: http://www.ballwatch.com/global/en/...---11/aerogmt-ii---dg2018c-s5c-bk---2287.html


----------



## mike_n03

Showed up just in time to be my Christmas present.


----------



## The Rook

Congrats, looks great! You'll have to give us your initial impressions. Seeing this is bittersweet, as I opted to go with a Sinn 104 Arabic on a fine link bracelet. I'll be opening it up at Christmas.


----------



## BundyBear

mike_n03 said:


> Showed up just in time to be my Christmas present.


Congrats! It's a great looking watch. I got the standard black bezel when they did the last pre-order launch but this is so much nicer. Enjoy it in good health!

It would be great if you would be able to do a short write up in a new review thread with wrist shots. Thanks.


----------



## jrgoffin

Nice. Mine is the blue-faced version and I was told by a rep at Ball to expect it in January. Kind of a drag, but I've waited this long. Have been seeing pics of the black bezel models out and about already, so they are trickling in to owners hands little by little. Probably will be lots more comments in the upcoming month or so, but it looks awesome so far.


----------



## mike_n03

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> mike_n03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showed up just in time to be my Christmas present.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! It's a great looking watch. I got the standard black bezel when they did the last pre-order launch but this is so much nicer. Enjoy it in good health!
> 
> It would be great if you would be able to do a short write up in a new review thread with wrist shots. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Sure I will take some more pics after the holiday. I will say that it's pretty substantial, you feel the weight of it when your wearing it. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Thundercatjames

That is one handsome watch!


----------



## Chris Thorn

Not bad looking at all .


----------



## feckman

I just got mine the other day. Here's a quick review on what I like/don't like about it and a few photos. Cheers and Happy New Year to all!

-------

Just got back from vacation and picked up the "Ball of the Beast" -- #666 Batman Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II. Overall, I'm very happy with it, but there are definitely some issues with it that others should be aware of when considering this watch...and possibly the "Coke" version, too.

First, the positive: as someone who also owns both an Explorer II and a Speedmaster, the fit and finish of this watch is very good overall and certainly belies its pre-order price. It is hefty, very well made and the tritium lume at night is spectacular. Like, jaw-dropping. The bracelet is also excellent and feels very secure and comfortable. I like the Rolex-like "hidden links" on both sides of the clasp that make enlarging the bracelet on the fly very easy to get it over your hand. The crown protector, while of questionable utility, does add a sense of "function" to the watch that I also appreciate.

Unfortunately, there are a number of issues with the watch where Ball missed the mark a bit. First, the blue part of the bezel is unattractively translucent. It's not as obvious in real life as it appears in the attached photo, but it is definitely not as opaque as the black part of the bezel or as Ball's clearly Photoshopped marketing material would have you believe. I'm not sure it's bad enough that I would have chosen a different watch had I known about it, but it does make the watch look "cheaper" and "less refined" than it otherwise could and should.

Also disappointing (and much more of an issue) is the 24-hour hand. While the translucence of the bezel is not as obvious in real life, the opposite can be said of the blue GMT hand. In real life, it virtually disappears into the dial to the point of borderline uselessness. It takes a second or two to even *find* it when looking at the dial in standard lighting and it's much worse in dim lighting. Not at all the point of a GMT watch, especially when travelling frequently. This is absolutely enough of an issue that I would have made a different choice when I ordered, and I would STRONGLY recommend not only that anyone considering this watch choose a different color, but that Ball discontinue offering it at all. It's so bad that I will be contacting them next week to send my watch back for a replacement white 24-hour hand.

The third issue is that the applied standard lume numerals are also essentially useless. Believe it or not, the lume photo below is after "charging" the face for 15 minutes under a bright light and then letting it sit for five minutes. In other words, the Superluminova numerals (or whatever lume they use) completely discharged after *5 minutes*! This really isn't an issue since there's no need that I can see for these numerals, but it is a far cry from my Lum-Tec that can burn for hours after a similar charge. To be honest, I actually like that these numerals don't work since I personally find the blue coloring garish and cluttering on an otherwise very functional nighttime dial.

My last complaint is a small one, but it is noticeable. That is the color and/or brushing of the steel used on the band is different than the steel used in the lugs and case. You can see that in photo #2. Not a huge issue, but definitely not something that would pass muster for the likes of Rolex or Omega. Granted, it costs a fraction of what a Rolex or Omega does, so expectations should be tempered.

All in all, once the 24-hour hand is replaced, I think this will replace the Explorer II as my go-to travel watch. It is built like a tank while still looking good and wearing very comfortably. I did also order the Ball Nato strap but have yet to try it on the watch. I imagine that will improve comfort even more.


----------



## BundyBear

feckman said:


> edited...
> I just got mine the other day. Here's a quick review on what I like/don't like about it and a few photos. Cheers and Happy New Year to all!
> ::
> The crown protector, while of questionable utility, does add a sense of "function" to the watch that I also appreciate.
> ::
> Also disappointing (and much more of an issue) is the 24-hour hand. While the translucence of the bezel is not as obvious in real life, the opposite can be said of the blue GMT hand. In real life, it virtually disappears into the dial to the point of borderline uselessness. It takes a second or two to even *find* it when looking at the dial in standard lighting and it's much worse in dim lighting.
> ::
> I did also order the Ball Nato strap but have yet to try it on the watch. I imagine that will improve comfort even more.
> 
> View attachment 13763037


Happy New Year, and thanks for a detailed write up. Agree with you on your points, the functionality of the crown protector is quite suss and I am always afraid that I will snap it off accidentally. My 2017 AeroGMTII came with the red GMT hands and it isn't as bad as the blue. Just want to add that you might find the watch head a little heavy when put on the NATO. Enjoy your watch. Here's a picture of mine with the red GMT hand.


----------



## feckman

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Happy New Year, and thanks for a detailed write up. Agree with you on your points, the functionality of the crown protector is quite suss and I am always afraid that I will snap it off accidentally. My 2017 AeroGMTII came with the red GMT hands and it isn't as bad as the blue. Just want to add that you might find the watch head a little heavy when put on the NATO. Enjoy your watch. Here's a picture of mine with the red GMT hand.


Thanks for your feedback! I tried it on the NATO yesterday...and unless I'm doing something VERY wrong, the strap is a good 3" too short. I can't even get it around my wrist to the first hole. Is there something different about Ball NATOs than others? My Speedmaster is on an Omega NATO, so I'm familiar with how to install them. That one is much, much longer than this one.

And in other news, the watch is running roughly +10 sec/day over the past five days. Grrrrrrrrr...


----------



## feckman

Here are a few pics of the Ball NATO compared to the Omega NATO on my Speedmaster. Am I missing something here, or is this just not right?















View attachment 13772109


----------



## PilotRuss

*Pre-order AeroGMT II "Batman"*

Double post...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss

feckman said:


> Here are a few pics of the Ball NATO compared to the Omega NATO on my Speedmaster. Am I missing something here, or is this just not right?
> 
> View attachment 13772103
> 
> View attachment 13772105
> 
> View attachment 13772109


You need to adjust the length of the Nato through the clasp. Ball NATOs are slight different than normal NATOs. They have two holes in the fabric where the spring bars would go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feckman

*Re: Pre-order AeroGMT II "Batman"*

Yeah, but then the fixed ring is in the wrong place (*above* the watch head). That needs to be below the watch head so you can pass the end of the band through it.


----------



## feckman

Ah, so the spring bars actually go through holes in the fabric? I didn't notice anything like that on the band, but I'll look for them when I get home and report back.


----------



## PilotRuss

feckman said:


> Here are a few pics of the Ball NATO compared to the Omega NATO on my Speedmaster. Am I missing something here, or is this just not right?
> 
> View attachment 13772103
> 
> View attachment 13772105
> 
> View attachment 13772109












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss

feckman said:


> Ah, so the spring bars actually go through holes in the fabric? I didn't notice anything like that on the band, but I'll look for them when I get home and report back.


I posted some pictures of how it should look. Those photos of the ball nato fit my 7.5" wrists. The last picture shows the holes where the spring bars go. When worn it doesn't have a bunch of lose fabric to fold over like most NATOs. It fits more like a normal strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

You have the Ball set up wrong (edit: in the OP--I wrote this just as the above reply was posted)--there are three steel loops on the Omega, two, on the Ball--the loop that is on the right (in the OP) should not be past the holes, but to the left side of them--one loop on either side of the Ball case, with buckle repositioned further down--you will have only one loop to hold the strap end, if done correctly--there are of course many folks who have fastened this strap correctly--the Omega is configured differently.


----------



## BundyBear

feckman said:


> edited...
> ...and unless I'm doing something VERY wrong, the strap is a good 3" too short. I can't even get it around my wrist to the first hole.
> 
> ...the watch is running roughly +10 sec/day over the past five days....


Hi @feckman, sorry I wasn't online all week and only saw your post. Yes, as both @PilotRuss and @timefleas have said, the strap needs to be lengthened and it works slightly differently from the Omega one. It works like a single pass NATO strap as opposed to double pass which is more common. This might take a bit of figuring out on your part to get it to work. As for the watch, it should settle down after a few months but +10 seconds is a little way off COSC parameters. Mine takes 3 months to gain 10 seconds.


----------



## 001

3500???

Nope. Cant think of a single reason to buy this over a BLNR.


----------



## feckman

PilotRuss said:


> I posted some pictures of how it should look. Those photos of the ball nato fit my 7.5" wrists. The last picture shows the holes where the spring bars go. When worn it doesn't have a bunch of lose fabric to fold over like most NATOs. It fits more like a normal strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it, thank you! When I finally realized that the pins go *through* the band, I got it configured properly. Very weird setup, but I can see where it would work well for a smaller/thinner watch. That said, the lack of fabric looks, in my opinion, very strange on a watch the size and heft of the AeroGMT, so I took the watch off the strap almost immediately.

Regardless, here are some photos of how the Ball NATO should be installed in the event that it may help someone in the future. Thanks again!


----------



## feckman

001 said:


> 3500???
> 
> Nope. Cant think of a single reason to buy this over a BLNR.


I can think of about 10,000 reasons to buy this over a BLNR ($$$), even more at the pre-order price of closer to $2K. ;-) Although I think there are a few places Ball missed the mark (24 hour markings on the watch face are useless and should have been standard indices, blue in the bezel is a bit translucent, 24-hour hand in blue is borderline useless on the black background of the face), I honestly like the look of it substantially more than the BLNR overall. And the tritium lume is spectacular.

Just my $.02: Having owned a GMT Master II and now this, the Ball is the one I will keep and travel with...once I get that stupid blue 24-hour hand replaced!


----------



## jrgoffin

001 said:


> 3500???
> 
> Nope. Cant think of a single reason to buy this over a BLNR.


I can think of about $8000 reasons (give or take) to buy this over a BLNR. The bang-for-the-buck factor can't be beat with Ball.


----------



## BundyBear

feckman said:


> edited...
> Although I think there are a few places Ball missed the mark... , I honestly like the look of it substantially more than the BLNR overall. And the tritium lume is spectacular.
> ::
> Having owned a GMT Master II and now this, the Ball is the one I will keep and travel with..





jrgoffin said:


> I can think of about $8000 reasons (give or take) to buy this over a BLNR. The bang-for-the-buck factor can't be beat with Ball.


Agree with you both. The famous "jumping hour hand" of the GMT Master II does not do half hour increments whereas the Aero GMT does. Yes, it is not in house movement like a Rolex, but it does a better job of being a GMT watch with 3 time zone tracking. My one and only Ball Watch but I like it very much.


----------



## mike_n03

Finally got around to posting my first impressions on the first impressions thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/4867467

Generally I agree with Feckmans review the GMT hand does disappear in lower light conditions, but I still find it useable, and the lume on the bezel does not last, and isn't that noticeable.


----------



## BundyBear

mike_n03 said:


> Finally got around to posting my first impressions on the first impressions thread.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/4867467
> 
> Generally I agree with Feckmans review the GMT hand does disappear in lower light conditions, but I still find it useable, and the lume on the bezel does not last, and isn't that noticeable.


Saw that. Thanks for contributing to the thread. |>

Hopefully it can be of help to someone considering it.


----------



## jrgoffin

Really thrilled with this watch so far and love the lume. Looks so much nicer in person and does not wear large at all. I removed 1-1/2 links per side and it fits my 7-1/4" wrist perfectly. Only has gained about 1/2sec in the first 24 hours, so hopefully that is a good sign. Almost wish I would have had my name engraved on the back since I know it won't be going anywhere for lots of years. I'm sure I'll like the new Roadmaster as well when it shows up, making this one perfect for all my work travels and general wear. These pre-orders are definitely a score.


----------



## KiwiWomble

thats a good looking watch


----------



## waruilewi

I like your BallBat. Looks fun and attractive.


----------



## jrgoffin

feckman said:


> And in other news, the watch is running roughly +10 sec/day over the past five days. Grrrrrrrrr...


That's a total bummer. Lucked out on mine: in the first six days it has gained just over 1 second. At night when I take it off, I do set it on its side (crown up), which may help, but zero complaints overall with this beautiful watch.


----------



## robmellor

Really nice watch and the crown shouts Ball.


----------



## jrgoffin

Neat addition to mine showed up today. Ball even sends it with real nice presentation folder. For anyone that likes to have documentation with their timepieces, you have to contact them...and shell out $100CHF.


----------



## krv.looth

Nice watch


----------



## GregoryD

Can anyone comment on the bracelet clasp? Is it comfortable? Does it have any kind of micro-adjustment?


----------



## BundyBear

GregoryD said:


> Can anyone comment on the bracelet clasp? Is it comfortable? Does it have any kind of micro-adjustment?


Hi Greg, there are half links on either side of the clasps that can be extended. See a review put up by one of the WUS members.

Link is here. https://www.watchuseek.com/f257/ball-aero-gmt-ii-wright-brothers-batman-4867467.html


----------



## BundyBear

GregoryD said:


> Can anyone comment on the bracelet clasp? Is it comfortable? Does it have any kind of micro-adjustment?


Hi Greg, there are half links on either side of the clasps that can be extended. See a review put up by one of the WUS members.

Link is here. https://www.watchuseek.com/f257/ball-aero-gmt-ii-wright-brothers-batman-4867467.html


----------



## GregoryD

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi Greg, there are half links on either side of the clasps that can be extended. See a review put up by one of the WUS members.
> 
> Link is here. https://www.watchuseek.com/f257/ball-aero-gmt-ii-wright-brothers-batman-4867467.html


Ah, thank you!


----------



## jrgoffin

Picture right from Ball's site. Extensions on both sides but no micro-adjustments. It's sturdy, solid, and very comfortable.


----------

